# Epic Games: Reaktion nach Metro-Exodus-Deal war heftig



## Darkmoon76 (22. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Epic Games: Reaktion nach Metro-Exodus-Deal war heftig* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Epic Games: Reaktion nach Metro-Exodus-Deal war heftig*


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. März 2019)

Hat der Mann wahrgenommen, dass auch andere Deals zu anderen Spielen scharf kritisiert wurden?


----------



## Jens238 (22. März 2019)

Herr Allison... Wie wäre es denn mit fairen Wettbewerb, anstelle von Bestechungsgeldern?


----------



## Loosa (22. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Hat der Mann wahrgenommen, dass auch andere Deals zu anderen Spielen scharf kritisiert wurden?



Kritik ist das Eine. Aber mit einem Spiel 2 Wochen (?) vor Release den Store wechseln war idiotisch.



Jens238 schrieb:


> Herr Allison... Wie wäre es denn mit fairen Wettbewerb, anstelle von Bestechungsgeldern?



Verlockendere Konditionen bieten _ist_ fairer Wettbewerb.


----------



## schokoeis (22. März 2019)

Epic-News bringen Klicks was? Is schon bissl arg offensichtlich PCG.


----------



## Xanbor (22. März 2019)

Deshalb lese ich zu 90 Prozent keine Artikel mehr, sondern nur die Kommentare dazu. Die Überschrift sagt mir kurz, um was es geht, dass sich dann in Beiträge dazu bestätigt - oder eben nicht.


----------



## Jens238 (22. März 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Verlockendere Konditionen bieten _ist_ fairer Wettbewerb.



Stimmt... Per Vertrag und Schmiergeld von anderen Stores fernhalten ist so etwas von fairer Wettbewerb...


----------



## HerrHartz (22. März 2019)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Epic-News bringen Klicks was? Is schon bissl arg offensichtlich PCG.



Ist nicht nur bei PCG so.....


----------



## Riesenhummel (22. März 2019)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Epic-News bringen Klicks was? Is schon bissl arg offensichtlich PCG.



Komischer Kommentar. 
Oh mein Gott die PCG brintg Artikel zu Themen die offenbar so viele leute interessieren dass sie viele Klicks generieren! 
Verstehe nicht was daran schlimm ist... Es ist eben nach der GDC ein Thema das offenbar viele interessiert. Deswegen viele klicks. Sollte man es ignorieren?


----------



## Loosa (22. März 2019)

Jens238 schrieb:


> Stimmt... Per Vertrag und Schmiergeld von anderen Stores fernhalten ist so etwas von fairer Wettbewerb...



Ähh, was meinst du warum es auf Konsolen seit Jahrzehnten Exklusivtitel gibt? 
Ist das jetzt plötzlich böse, weil Epic das macht? Sowas ist stinknormaler Wettbewerb.

Bei jeder _Hochzeit_ verlangt die Gaststätte einen garantierten Mindestumsatz. Pardon, Schmiergeld.


----------



## 1xok (22. März 2019)

Wird nie wieder vorkommen? Außer man hat die Chance ein Spiel, das es ansonsten auf so ziemlich jeder Plattform gibt, "Steam-exklusiv" zu machen. 

Der Epic-Shop ist das Uber der Gaming-Branche. Nur dass das "Arschloch" hier nicht "Taxi" sondern Steam heißt.

Ich bezweifle, dass ihnen die Vendetta gegen Steam am Ende etwas einbringt, wo doch 40% ihrer Kunden nicht mal einen Steam-Account besitzen und der Rest sich kaum in Steam einwählt.

Sie haben mit diesen bescheuerten Aktionen viel Merit verspielt. Gerade bei Steam-Nutzern, die natürlich über ihre bestehenden Spiele-Bibliotheken an Steam gebunden sind.  Da wäre ein Connect-Programm sehr viel zielführender gewesen.


----------



## Jens238 (22. März 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ähh, was meinst du warum es auf Konsolen seit Jahrzehnten Exklusivtitel gibt?
> Ist das jetzt plötzlich böse, weil Epic das macht? Sowas ist stinknormaler Wettbewerb.


Für mich gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen Plattform und Store Exklusiv... 
Es hat nunmal einen faden Beigeschmack, wenn man zwar die richtige Plattform hat, aber trotzdem gezwungen wird nicht dort zu kaufen wo man will.



Loosa schrieb:


> Bei jeder Hochzeit verlangt die Gaststätte einen garantierten Mindestumsatz. Pardon, Schmiergeld.


Ähm... Ich weiß ja nicht, was Du da für Lokalitäten aufsuchst... Eine Gaststätte für eine Feierlichkeit mieten und Mindestumsatz sind zwei Paar Schuhe...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. März 2019)

Och, ist da jemand doch noch wach geworden? 

Was den "guten" Mann dennoch nicht davon abhalten wird weiter Exklusiv-Deals abzuwickeln. Je mehr das wird desto stärker nimmt das fast schon "mafiöse" Züge an.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. März 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Sie haben mit diesen bescheuerten Aktionen viel Merit verspielt. Gerade bei Steam-Nutzern, die natürlich über ihre bestehenden Spiele-Bibliotheken an Steam gebunden sind.  Da wäre ein Connect-Programm sehr viel zielführender gewesen.


Meinst Du damit eine Übernahme der erworbenen Lizenzen ?

Ich denke mal das würde deutlich teurer und aufwendiger werden, GoG macht das ja auch nur sehr selektiv !


----------



## 1xok (22. März 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Meinst Du damit eine Übernahme der erworbenen Lizenzen ?



Da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten.  Z.B. zusätzliche Gratistitel für Steamnutzer, die die Gratistitel bereits auf Steam besitzen. So kommt man auch völlig legal an Daten.

Welchen Sinn hat es die Steamnutzer derart zu verärgern, wenn man Steam angreifen will? Ist doch ziemlich dämlich, oder?

Steamkunden werden den Epic-Store trotzdem nutzen. Dazu hätten aber auch die Gratis-Games genügt. Und in einem Jahr sind die exklusiven Games wieder bei Steam. Und dann sehen die Leute, was da alles geht während bei Epic nix geht. Und dann kaufen sie sich die Spiele in nem Sale nochmal. Lesson learned. Epic betreibt Anti-Werbung. Nützen tut das nur den Publishern. Epic wird es am Ende schaden. Meine Prognose.


----------



## rldml (22. März 2019)

Jens238 schrieb:


> Für mich gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen Plattform und Store Exklusiv...



Nicht wirklich. Vor allem hast du beim Epic Store ja sogar den Vorteil, dass du nicht mal andere Hardware brauchst. 



> Es hat nunmal einen faden Beigeschmack, wenn man zwar die richtige Plattform hat, aber trotzdem gezwungen wird nicht dort zu kaufen wo man will.



Schon mal bei McDonalds nen Whopper bestellt? Oder bei nem Opel-Händler einen neuen BMW gekauft? 

Exklusivität ist keine Erfindung von Epic, sondern ist einfach üblich in einer Marktwirtschaft. Das mit Bestechung zu vergleichen zeigt die Weltfremdheit, mit der in diesem Forum argumentiert wird.


----------



## Jens238 (22. März 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Vor allem hast du beim Epic Store ja sogar den Vorteil, dass du nicht mal andere Hardware brauchst.


Na ja, das kann man nun sehen wie man will... Ich empfinde es nun mal nicht so...




rldml schrieb:


> Schon mal bei McDonalds nen Whopper bestellt? Oder bei nem Opel-Händler einen neuen BMW gekauft?
> 
> Exklusivität ist keine Erfindung von Epic, sondern ist einfach üblich in einer Marktwirtschaft. Das mit Bestechung zu vergleichen zeigt die Weltfremdheit, mit der in diesem Forum argumentiert wird.


Der Opel, BMW und Whopper Vergleich hinkt mal wieder...
Wenn Epic nur seine eigenen Titel exklusiv im EGS vertreiben würde, würde ich den Vergleich gelten lassen... Macht Epic aber nicht...
Epic pulvert den Publishern Kohle in den A****... So etwas nennt man nun mal Bestechung...


Um mal bei den Autos zu bleiben... Das ist so, als würde Aral dir ein Jahr verbieten deinen BMW bei einer anderen Tankstelle zu tanken...


----------



## rldml (22. März 2019)

Jens238 schrieb:


> Na ja, das kann man nun sehen wie man will... Ich empfinde es nun mal nicht so...



Dann ist das Problem eher deine Wahrnehmung 



> Der Opel, BMW und Whopper Vergleich hinkt mal wieder...Wenn Epic nur seine eigenen Titel exklusiv im EGS vertreiben würde, würde ich den Vergleich gelten lassen... Macht Epic aber nicht...
> Epic pulvert den Publishern Kohle in den A****... So etwas nennt man nun mal Bestechung...



Nein, er hinkt nicht. Sowohl McDonalds, als auch der Autohändler um die Ecke sind nur Franchising-Unternehmen. Eigenständige Unternehmer, die vertragliche Exklusivität zusichern, damit sie die Ware des Franchise-Gebers überhaupt anbieten dürfen. Das ist das Sinnbild von Exklusivität pur.



> Um mal bei den Autos zu bleiben... Das ist so, als würde Aral dir ein Jahr verbieten deinen BMW bei einer anderen Tankstelle zu tanken...



Nicht Aral, sondern dein Arbeitgeber für deinen Dienstwagen. Der drückt dir ne Tankkarte von Aral in die Hand. Und rate mal, was die zuvor mit deinem Arbeitgeber ausverhandelt hat


----------



## Subarzer (22. März 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Vor allem hast du beim Epic Store ja sogar den Vorteil, dass du nicht mal andere Hardware brauchst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O...M...G...
Da werden wiedermal Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen =/
Das, worauf die anspielen willst würde lediglich auf Fortnite zutreffen. Alles andere damit zu vergleichen is unsinn...
Hmm vllt als richtiges Beispiel, damit du das besser verstehst. Epic und seine Exclisivdeals sind als Vergleich das selbe, als wenn REWE sich für nen Jahr die Exclusivrechte am Verkauf von Bananen holen würde. Nirgendwo anders dürftest du dann für einen Jahr Bananen kaufen (bzw kein anderer darf es anbieten), denn die gibts dann ausschließlich bei REWE.


----------



## rldml (22. März 2019)

Subarzer schrieb:


> O...M...G...
> Da werden wiedermal Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen =/
> Das, worauf die anspielen willst würde lediglich auf Fortnite zutreffen. Alles andere damit zu vergleichen is unsinn...



Bitte, mach dich doch erst mal schlau, bevor du so einen Unsinn von dir gibst...



> Hmm vllt als richtiges Beispiel, damit du das besser verstehst. Epic und seine Exclisivdeals sind als Vergleich das selbe, als wenn REWE sich für nen Jahr die Exclusivrechte am Verkauf von Bananen holen würde. Nirgendwo anders dürftest du dann für einen Jahr Bananen kaufen (bzw kein anderer darf es anbieten), denn die gibts dann ausschließlich bei REWE.



Das wiederum ist ein hirnrissiger Vergleich der Extragüte. Oder willst du mir jetzt ernsthaft erzählen, dass alle 3D-Shooter künftig nur noch bei Epic geben wird? 

Hört doch endlich mal auf, den Epic Store als Verkörperung des Bösen zu sehen - wenn euch die Exklusivität aufregt, dann kauft halt einfach nicht . Ihr werdet schon nicht an Langeweile sterben


----------



## Worrel (22. März 2019)

Darkmoon76 schrieb:


> Epic Games: Reaktion nach Metro-Exodus-Deal war heftig


Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


----------



## Phone (23. März 2019)

Wenn ich im Aufzug furze, rechne ich auch nie mit den heftigen Reaktionen


----------



## ICamus (23. März 2019)

Die Praxis wird also beibehalten und verfeinert.


----------



## SGDrDeath (23. März 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Bitte, mach dich doch erst mal schlau, bevor du so einen Unsinn von dir gibst...
> 
> Das wiederum ist ein hirnrissiger Vergleich der Extragüte. Oder willst du mir jetzt ernsthaft erzählen, dass alle 3D-Shooter künftig nur noch bei Epic geben wird?


Sagt derjenige, der sich erstmal selbst an die Nase fassen sollte ob seines völlig falschen Vergleiches den er macht am Anfang...

Ersetze Bananen durch Chiquita-Bananen, oder durch Coca-Cola, Pepsi oder sonst eine Marke die du überall kaufen kannst. Dann passt der Vergleich, auch wenn es dir nicht gefallen wird.


----------



## LIG21 (23. März 2019)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Sagt derjenige, der sich erstmal selbst an die Nase fassen sollte ob seines völlig falschen Vergleiches den er macht am Anfang...
> 
> Ersetze Bananen durch Chiquita-Bananen, oder durch Coca-Cola, Pepsi oder sonst eine Marke die du überall kaufen kannst. Dann passt der Vergleich, auch wenn es dir nicht gefallen wird.



dont feed a troll


----------



## Loosa (23. März 2019)

LIG21 schrieb:


> dont feed a troll



Und das ist jetzt hilfreich inwiefern? Was war daran Getrolle? 
Der Chiquita-Vergleich war auch das Erste, was mir in den Sinn kam. Metro ist ein Shooter (Banane). Vielleicht bekomme ich Rewe Beste Wahl nirgendwo anders, aber Bananen gibt es doch nach wie vor.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. März 2019)

Stellt euch das doch mal vor wie es wäre, wenn man noch bei Ladenversionen wären... Das hieße dann als Beispiel Metro gibt's nur im Saturn.... Battlefield nur im Media Markt.......Far Cry nur bei was weiß ich...... Alles über verschiedene Geschäfte verteilt...
Da hätte doch auch jeder gesagt: "Seid ihr eigentlich noch ganz dicht?"  Genau das passiert bzw. ist schon im Onlinemarkt passiert.

Ganz lustig wirds dann, wenn wir erst mal beim Streaming sind und ihr dann für jeden Dienst noch monatliche Gebühren abdrückt. Viel Spaß dann!


----------



## MichaelG (23. März 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Und das ist jetzt hilfreich inwiefern? Was war daran Getrolle?
> Der Chiquita-Vergleich war auch das Erste, was mir in den Sinn kam. Metro ist ein Shooter (Banane). Vielleicht bekomme ich Rewe Beste Wahl nirgendwo anders, aber Bananen gibt es doch nach wie vor.



Nee Shooter = Obst. Aber die Banane = Metro Exodus gibt es nur bei Epic. Und Adventure = Fleisch aber das Steak = Detroit becomes Human gibt es ebenfalls nur bei Epic.


----------



## Biedermeyer (23. März 2019)

Um was gings denn?
ne kurze Erklaerung waere schon dufte...


----------



## Worrel (23. März 2019)

Biedermeyer schrieb:


> Um was gings denn?
> ne kurze Erklaerung waere schon dufte...



http://www.pcgames.de/Metro-Exodus-Spiel-62179/News/steam-epic-games-store-shooter-1274203/


----------



## MichaelG (23. März 2019)

Was hat denn Epic gedacht ? Daß alle vor Freude aufschreien ? Juhuu, ihr zerreißt unsere Bibliotheken und unsere IPs ? Juhuu wir brauchen schon wieder einen neuen Klienten, noch ein Paßwort ? Juhu für unser Wunschspiel müssen wir uns nur wegen Euch einen neuen Klienten anlegen statt die Wahl zu haben ob wir es bei Euch oder bei Steam kaufen ?


----------



## LIG21 (23. März 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Und das ist jetzt hilfreich inwiefern? Was war daran Getrolle?
> Der Chiquita-Vergleich war auch das Erste, was mir in den Sinn kam. Metro ist ein Shooter (Banane). Vielleicht bekomme ich Rewe Beste Wahl nirgendwo anders, aber Bananen gibt es doch nach wie vor.



Als COMMUNITY OFFICER
Bist du Dumm, Doof oder Ignorant 
Bezog sich die aussage auf dem Menschen das er demm Troll nicht mehr zu essen geben soll 
NICHT AUFV DEM KOMMENTAR SELBER!!! 
Aber Als 
COMMUNITY OFFICER
Daummen Hoch 

Hauptsache der 2te Account Glickt Gefällt mir

~Hier ne Streichel einheit~


----------



## USA911 (23. März 2019)

Bisher nur negatives was ich von diesem Store mitbekomme...


----------



## Worrel (23. März 2019)

LIG21 schrieb:


> Als COMMUNITY OFFICER
> Bist du Dumm, Doof oder Ignorant
> Bezog sich die aussage auf dem Menschen das er demm Troll nicht mehr zu essen geben soll
> NICHT AUFV DEM KOMMENTAR SELBER!!!
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loosa (23. März 2019)

LIG21 schrieb:


> Bezog sich die aussage auf dem Menschen das er demm Troll nicht mehr zu essen geben soll



Mir war schon klar, auf wen sich das bezog.
rldml hat aber nicht getrollt, sondern, im Gegenteil und wie ich schon schrieb, sehe ich das Argument ähnlich. 

Und du kommst besser mal runter und hörst auf zu trollen, sheesh.
(sag ICH als COMMUNITY OFFICER... )


/edit: Nicht hilfreich Worrel, nicht hilfreich.


----------



## LOX-TT (23. März 2019)

LIG21 schrieb:


> Als COMMUNITY OFFICER
> Bist du Dumm, Doof oder Ignorant
> Bezog sich die aussage auf dem Menschen das er demm Troll nicht mehr zu essen geben soll
> NICHT AUFV DEM KOMMENTAR SELBER!!!
> ...



Hör mal zu Freundchen, wenn du so weitermachst gibts nen Besuch auf der stillen Treppe.


----------



## BxBender (23. März 2019)

Ist schon lächerlich, wie viele große Firmen sich anscheinend vorher gar keine Gedanken über mögliche Konsequenzen machen, und ihr Verhältnis zur Kundschaft einfach volle Kanne gegen die Wand fahren.
Und wenn nichts mehr zu retten ist, versuchen die Verantwortlichen dann mit irgendeiner dummen Ausrede das sinkende Schiff zu retten.


----------



## Loosa (23. März 2019)

Was ich allerdings nicht ganz verstehe, meinten rldml und SGDrDeath nicht dasselbe?
Chiquita gibt es vielleicht gerade nur bei Epic. Aber Bananen gibt es doch auch anderswo.


----------



## suggysug (23. März 2019)

Ich finde das sich Epic höchstens für den Store entschuldigen müsste, sonst gar nicht und schon gar nicht wegen den Exklusivdeals warum?
Take this!


suggysug schrieb:


> Das ist für uns Spieler eine bequeme Lösung.
> Ich merk auch gerne an das ich kein Fan von exklusive Spiele bin, aber...
> 
> 
> ...


Quelle: http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...-epic-games-store-waehlen-3.html#post10224556


----------



## Worrel (23. März 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> /edit: Nicht hilfreich Worrel, nicht hilfreich.


Aber lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_/offtopic
Gibt's eigentlich auch Popcorn mit Bananengeschmack? und wenn ja, dann: wo? _


----------



## suggysug (23. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Aber lecker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gab mal auf der Consumenta einen Stand mit Popcorn unterschiedlichster Geschmäcker, vielleicht war auch Banane darunter, müsste als auch irgendwo einen Vertrieb dafür geben.


----------



## LOX-TT (23. März 2019)

wie wärs damit? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loosa (23. März 2019)

Popcorn für Babys. Aus Maismehl und ganz ohne Korn mit 11g Zucker. Sachen gibt's! 

Jetzt aber mal zurück zum Thema. Epic ist dohf und die Reaktionen machten Aua!


----------



## sukram89 (23. März 2019)

Was ich mich Frage -  Warum bekommen denn Origin und UPlay nicht auch diesen Hass ab? Die haben auch exklusive Spiele. Oder zählt das nicht, weil es deren eigene sind bzw. haben alle die Epic boykottieren auch kein UPlay und Origin? Warum ist eigentlich Epic die Hölle und nicht die Publisher bzw. Entwickler die sich entscheiden Epic als Launcher zu benutzen? Warum darf Steam exklusive Spiele haben?


----------



## Worrel (23. März 2019)

sukram89 schrieb:


> Was ich mich Frage -  Warum bekommen denn Origin und UPlay nicht auch diesen Hass ab?


Wer sagt denn, daß ich Origin nicht genauso bokottieren würde? 
Und UPlay? haben die denn auch fremde Firmen mit Geld bestochen, daß die ihre Spiele exklusiv auf UPlay freigeben?
Bei mir läuft die Argumentationn jedenfalls folgendermaßen: Ich hatte schon einen UPlay Account, als ich mich entschloß, keine weiteren Account für Spiele Shops anzulegen. Done.


----------



## Weissbier242 (23. März 2019)

sukram89 schrieb:


> Was ich mich Frage -  Warum bekommen denn Origin und UPlay nicht auch diesen Hass ab? Die haben auch exklusive Spiele. Oder zählt das nicht, weil es deren eigene sind bzw. haben alle die Epic boykottieren auch kein UPlay und Origin? Warum ist eigentlich Epic die Hölle und nicht die Publisher bzw. Entwickler die sich entscheiden Epic als Launcher zu benutzen? Warum darf Steam exklusive Spiele haben?



Eigene Spiele exklusiv zu machen ist was ganz anderes und völlig legitim.


----------



## Jens238 (23. März 2019)

sukram89 schrieb:


> Was ich mich Frage -  Warum bekommen denn Origin und UPlay nicht auch diesen Hass ab? Die haben auch exklusive Spiele. Oder zählt das nicht, weil es deren eigene sind bzw. haben alle die Epic boykottieren auch kein UPlay und Origin? Warum ist eigentlich Epic die Hölle und nicht die Publisher bzw. Entwickler die sich entscheiden Epic als Launcher zu benutzen? Warum darf Steam exklusive Spiele haben?



Natürlich muss man hier den schwarzen Peter auch den Publishern zuschieben, die haben ja immerhin das Schmiergeld angenommen.
Das Origin, Uplay usw. ihre eigenen selbst produzierten Spiele nur im eigenen Shop anbieten, ist was völlig anderes.
Epic hat keinen der Exklusiv Titel selbst produziert... Das einzige was Epic gemacht hat, ist nen billigen Store hingeklatscht und mit dicken Bündeln Kohle gewunken...

Wie man ein solches vorgehen als "normal" bezeichenen kann, kann ich nicht begreifen... 
Ein solches Vorgehen gehört konsequent ignoriert und boykottiert und nicht schön geredet...


Edit: Bevor wieder jemand heult... Ja, Fortnite und Unreal ist von Epic... Das die exklusiv sind find ich in Ordnung.


----------



## Loosa (23. März 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nee Shooter = Obst. Aber die Banane = Metro Exodus gibt es nur bei Epic. Und Adventure = Fleisch aber das Steak = Detroit becomes Human gibt es ebenfalls nur bei Epic.



Ist wohl die Frage wo man Shooter einordnet. Allgemein als Obst oder ist Exodus nur ein Lieferant einer Sorte Banane. 
Ich sehe das eher als Letzteres, wobei Vergleiche ja immer irgendwie hinken.


----------



## SGDrDeath (23. März 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Mir war schon klar, auf wen sich das bezog.
> rldml hat aber nicht getrollt, sondern, im Gegenteil und wie ich schon schrieb, sehe ich das Argument ähnlich.
> 
> Und du kommst besser mal runter und hörst auf zu trollen, sheesh.
> ...


Anderen Unsinn zu unterstellen wären man selbst einen völlig unpassenden Vergleich angebracht hat ist dann für dich was?




Loosa schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings nicht ganz verstehe, meinten rldml und SGDrDeath nicht dasselbe?
> Chiquita gibt es vielleicht gerade nur bei Epic. Aber Bananen gibt es doch auch anderswo.


Mit Sicherheit nicht, Ich erkenne den Unterschied zwischen Eigenmarke/eigenem Produkt und Fremdmarke/fremden Produkt, er nicht und wirft das ein einen Topf und meint der Vergleich wäre passend, ist es aber nicht.

Anderen, die ihn dann, vielleicht auch nicht ganz passend, aber deutlich passender als sein Vergleich, auf diesen Fehler hinweisen bzw. den korrigieren dann Unsinn vorwerfen zeigt dann schon auf dass man das eigentliche Problem nicht erkannt hat.

Exklusivität mit eigenen Marken und Produkten ist kein Problem, jeder Publisher darf gerne seine Produkte nur in seinem eigenen Store anbieten, aber fremde Marken und Produkte, die bisher bei diversen Händlern verfügbar waren letzteren zu entziehen indem man erstere durch einen Batzen Geld exklusiv an sich bindet hat schon einen arg faden Beigeschmack und hat mit normalem Wettbewerb nix mehr zu tun, imho.

Ich kann mich jedenfalls nicht erinnern das Coca Cola, Pepesi oder was auch immer plötzlich nur noch bei XYZ zu kaufen waren nachdem sie vorher überall zu kaufen waren. Falls das passieren sollte wäre der Aufschrei denke ich mal groß und dann würde wohl auch auf die Sache auch ein ganz genaues Auge geworfen werden ob das so zulässig wäre.


----------



## suggysug (23. März 2019)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Ich kann mich jedenfalls nicht erinnern das Coca Cola, Pepesi oder was auch immer plötzlich nur noch bei XYZ zu kaufen waren nachdem sie vorher überall zu kaufen waren. Falls das passieren sollte wäre der Aufschrei denke ich mal groß und dann würde wohl auch auf die Sache auch ein ganz genaues Auge geworfen werden ob das so zulässig wäre.



Na dann:
https://utopia.de/kaufland-unilever-boykott-knorr-lipton-119189/

Ergo sind Unileverprodukte auf jedenfall nicht mehr in Kaufland zu kaufen^^.


----------



## Loosa (23. März 2019)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Anderen Unsinn zu unterstellen wären man selbst einen völlig unpassenden Vergleich angebracht hat ist dann für dich was?



rldml hat eine andere Meinung und drückt sie anders aus. Ob „hirnrissig“ sein muss, hmm, aber er/sie diskutiert.
Ein Troll–Bild posten trägt dagegen Null zu irgendwas bei. _Das_ stellte ich zur Frage.


----------



## rldml (23. März 2019)

LIG21 schrieb:


> dont feed a troll



Der Troll bist wohl eher du. Wenn du eine andere Meinung nicht ertragen kannst, geh' halt nicht online.



SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Sagt derjenige, der sich erstmal selbst an die Nase fassen sollte ob seines völlig falschen Vergleiches den er macht am Anfang...
> 
> Ersetze Bananen durch Chiquita-Bananen, oder durch Coca-Cola, Pepsi oder sonst eine Marke die du überall kaufen kannst. Dann passt der Vergleich, auch wenn es dir nicht gefallen wird.





MichaelG schrieb:


> Nee Shooter = Obst. Aber die Banane = Metro Exodus gibt es nur bei Epic. Und Adventure = Fleisch aber das Steak = Detroit becomes Human gibt es ebenfalls nur bei Epic.



Das lustige ist ja, dass alle Beschreibungen (meine als auch eure) durchaus irgendwo Sinn ergeben, allerdings eure Darstellung daran leidet, dass ihr nur einen Teil der Infos gebt und euch dann wundert, dass ich euch das Ding um die Ohren pfeffere . Und, dass eure Darstellungen unangemessen überdramatisieren.

Denn nochmal: am Kern der Ansage ändert sich doch nichts. Egal ob wir von Obst, Getränkemarken oder von Computerspielen reden: Das Zeug ist bei Epic nicht teurer als es bei Steam wäre und niemand hindert dich daran, es dort auch zu kaufen. Wenn du Epic boykottierst, dann machst du das aus freien Stücken und hast zugleich immer noch zig Alternativen, die du stattdessen kaufen und spielen kannst. Und last but not least: Nach einem Jahr kannst ME auch über deinen persönlichen Lieblingsstore kaufen. 

Also, wo ist jetzt der Aufreger? 

Kommt mal wieder runter und beschäftigt euch lieber mal mit relevanten Themen, wie z.B. Artikel 13...


----------



## Jens238 (23. März 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> Na dann:
> https://utopia.de/kaufland-unilever-boykott-knorr-lipton-119189/
> 
> Ergo sind Unileverprodukte auf jedenfall nicht mehr in Kaufland zu kaufen^^. (Geht in beide Richtungen.)



Setzen 6... Am Thema vorbei...
Es ist ja wohl was ganz anderes, wenn ein Geschäft ein Produkt aus dem Sortiment wirft, als wenn sich dieser Laden nun die exklusiven Rechte am verkauf erkauft


----------



## suggysug (23. März 2019)

Jens238 schrieb:


> Setzen 6... Am Thema vorbei...
> Es ist ja wohl was ganz anderes, wenn ein Geschäft ein Produkt aus dem Sortiment wirft, als wenn sich dieser Laden nun die exklusiven Rechte am verkauf erkauft


Wenn du meinst.^^
Ich verkauf meine Ware immer noch an wen *ich* will.
Und wenn Konditionen nicht mehr gut sind oder nicht gut genug kommt es auch schonmal vor das ich Kunden wechsel bei ablauf des Kaufvertrags, auch leider zum ärger von Endverbraucher die dann nicht mehr die Welt verstehen warum das Produkt nicht mehr bei ihren favorisierten Laden verfügbar ist. (Was mir auch Leid tut, aber ich muss am Ende genauso Steuern und Löhne zahlen.) Auch bin ich nicht verpflichtet alle Händler der Welt zu beliefern und kann selber entscheiden wo es für mich Sinn macht und wo nicht. Genauso können Händler selber entscheiden mit welchen Lieferanten es lukrativ ist oder nicht.
(Das funktioniert in beide Richtungen, wie Kaufland es eindrucksvoll beweist.)
Gehen wir also zurück zu Epic.
Machen die ein gutes Angebot mit guten Konditionen, kann der Hersteller selber entscheiden ob sie das annehmen oder darüber verhandeln bzw sie auch ablehnen. 
So funktioniert ein Geschäft, das es den Endverbraucht nicht immer passt oder passen wird ist die andere Seite der Medallie.
Wirtschaftlich gesehen spielt es überhaupt keine Rolle ob du Exklusivrechte an einem selbst-hergestellten Produkt hast oder sie dir von Dritten erkaufst.
Das Ergebnis ist das selbe.


----------



## rldml (23. März 2019)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Anderen Unsinn zu unterstellen wären man selbst einen völlig unpassenden Vergleich angebracht hat ist dann für dich was?
> 
> Mit Sicherheit nicht, Ich erkenne den Unterschied zwischen Eigenmarke/eigenem Produkt und Fremdmarke/fremden Produkt, er nicht und wirft das ein einen Topf und meint der Vergleich wäre passend, ist es aber nicht.



Du hast aber schon verstanden, wie Franchising funktioniert, oder? Der Vergleich passt besser als du denkst.


----------



## MichaelG (23. März 2019)

sukram89 schrieb:


> Was ich mich Frage -  Warum bekommen denn Origin und UPlay nicht auch diesen Hass ab? Die haben auch exklusive Spiele. Oder zählt das nicht, weil es deren eigene sind bzw. haben alle die Epic boykottieren auch kein UPlay und Origin? Warum ist eigentlich Epic die Hölle und nicht die Publisher bzw. Entwickler die sich entscheiden Epic als Launcher zu benutzen? Warum darf Steam exklusive Spiele haben?



Weil EA und Ubisoft nur ihre eigenen Spiele verkaufen. Weil die nicht vorher Steam brav Werbung für Spiele machen die sie ihnen kurz vor Toresschluß (Release) vor der Nase wegschnappen. Es hätte keiner etwas dagegen wenn Epic die Spiele parallel neben Steam etc anbieten würde (nicht als Exklusivdeals).  Erst Recht nicht von Ips wo die ersten Teile bei Steam verfügbar sind. 

Nur könnte sich Epic dann nicht auf Nichtleistung erholen sondern müßte sich dann endlich mal zur Decke strecken und dem Kunden stichfeste Argumente liefern warum er die Spiele für den Epicstore und nicht für Steam kaufen soll. Und dem Kunden nicht das ganze zwangsweise aufbinden nach dem Thema: Du willst Spiel x ? Ätsch nur über uns.

Und da können sie nicht nur wie jetzt bequem mit den Dollarscheinen wedeln daß die Publisher und Entwickler wie beim Pawlowschen Reflex angerannt kommen und brav Sitz machen sondern müßten etwas tun (Kundenservice, Launcherkomfort, auch über die Preispolitik gehen). Aber das macht Epic nicht. Epic holt die Holzkeule raus und erpresst die Firmen mit Angeboten die sie nicht ablehnen können (Garantieumsatz etc. pp) und schließen gleichzeitig kategorisch Parallelreleases bei Steam z.b. aus. Hinzu kommt Epics Datensammelwut und Umgang mit sicherheitsrelevanten Daten. Genau das macht mich so fuchsig.

Ich hab es halt mit den PW, Accounts und Klienten langsam aber sicher satt. Es reicht. Es sind einfach mittlerweile zu viele. Und da mir Epic mit seinem Gehabe eh alles andere als sympathisch ist und ich denen viel wünsche und gebe aber keinen Cent Bargeld und ich wünsche denen auch nichts gutes bleibt nur boykottieren. In der Hoffnung daß Epic mit seinem Geschäftsgebahren ordentlich auf die Fresse fliegt.


----------



## Jens238 (23. März 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst.^^
> Ich verkauf meine Ware immer noch an wen *ich* will.
> Und wenn Konditionen nicht mehr gut sind oder nicht gut genug kommt es auch schonmal vor das ich Kunden wechsel bei ablauf des Kaufvertrags, auch leider zum ärger von Endverbraucher die dann nicht mehr die Welt verstehen warum das Produkt nicht mehr bei ihren favorisierten Laden verfügbar ist. (Was mir auch Leid tut, aber ich muss am Ende genauso Steuern und Löhne zahlen.) Auch bin ich nicht verpflichtet alle Händler der Welt zu beliefern und kann selber entscheiden wo es für mich Sinn macht und wo nicht. Genauso können Händler selber entscheiden mit welchen Lieferanten es lukrativ ist oder nicht.
> (Das funktioniert in beide Richtungen, wie Kaufland es eindrucksvoll beweist.)
> ...



Immer noch am Thema vorbei... Setzen 6...
Unilever verkauft seine Produkte trotzdem noch in anderen Läden und nicht exklusiv bei Kaufland. 
Der Vergleich würde stimmen, wenn kein Schmiergeld (Exklusiv Vertrag) geflossen wäre.


----------



## DeathMD (23. März 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Popcorn für Babys. Aus Maismehl und ganz ohne Korn mit 11g Zucker. Sachen gibt's!
> 
> Jetzt aber mal zurück zum Thema. Epic ist dohf und die Reaktionen machten Aua!



Hauptsache bio und glutenfrei...  Es sollte wirklich einen Elternführerschein geben.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. März 2019)

Es ist nicht genau das gleiche, weil genau andersrum, aber der Fall erinnert mich schon sehr an Intel und Metro (Media Markt, Saturn) von vor 15 - 20 Jahren. Da hat Intel Metro auch super günstige Konditionen geboten, damit sie die Konkurrenzprodukte von AMD nicht mit ins Sortiment aufnehmen. Was letztlich dann zum Glück eine hohe Strafe nach sich zog (meiner Ansicht nach allerdings viel zu gering, insbesondere wenn man das so vergleicht, was Google für weitaus geringere Dinge immer regelmäßig an Strafen an die EU zahlen muss). 

Hier wäre es jetzt Epic (Metro) die den Herstellern super Konditionen anbieten, damit sie nicht bei deren Konkurrenten (Steam) anbieten. Im Endeffekt ist das nämlich doch genau das gleiche.


----------



## suggysug (23. März 2019)

Jens238 schrieb:


> Immer noch am Thema vorbei... Setzen 6...
> Unilever verkauft seine Produkte trotzdem noch in anderen Läden und nicht exklusiv bei Kaufland.
> Der Vergleich würde stimmen, wenn kein Schmiergeld (Exklusiv Vertrag) geflossen wäre.



Ich geb's auf... ausführlicher fehlt mir die Motivation es zu erklären. Glaub was du meinst.


----------



## Jens238 (23. März 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> Ich geb's auf... ausführlicher fehlt mir die Motivation es zu erklären. Glaub was du meinst.



Da gibt es ja auch nichts zu erklären... UL hat die Preise erhöt und KL wollte das nicht... Also hat KL die Produkte von UL aus dem Programm geworfen... Punkt...
Kauf ich also UL Produkte bei gefühlten 1000 anderen Ketten... Nur mal jetzt so zum Verständnis... Ist also mal so garnicht das gleiche...
Das wäre es gewesen, wenn es Metro Exodus bei allen Stores zu kaufen gegeben hätte (Uplay, Origin, Epic, GOG, Steam, usw.) und Steam nach gescheiterten Verhandlungen mit Deep Silver den Vertrieb eingestellt hätte..
Wir wissen aber nun mal alle, das dem nicht so war...


----------



## suggysug (23. März 2019)

Jens238 schrieb:


> Da gibt es ja auch nichts zu erklären... UL hat die Preise erhöt und KL wollte das nicht... Also hat KL die Produkte von UL aus dem Programm geworfen... Punkt...
> Kauf ich also UL Produkte bei gefühlten 1000 anderen Ketten... Nur mal jetzt so zum Verständnis... Ist also mal so garnicht das gleiche...
> Das wäre es gewesen, wenn es Metro Exodus bei allen Stores zu kaufen gegeben hätte (Uplay, Origin, Epic, GOG, Steam, usw.) und Steam nach gescheiterten Verhandlungen mit Deep Silver den Vertrieb eingestellt hätte..
> Wir wissen aber nun mal alle, das dem nicht so war...



Ich würde mir wünschen das man nicht meine Aussagen miteinander verwurstet.
Also kurz und knapp: Deep Silver als Publisher entscheidet was mit Metro passiert. Und wenn sie das Ding gegen Wand fahren dann ist es immernoch *ihre* Entscheidung. Sie müssen auch nicht jedem das Produkt anbieten wenn sie nicht wollen.
Das Beispiel mit Kaufland zeigt nur das es auch umgekehrt funktioniert. Und auch ein Händler nicht mit jeden zusammen arbeiten muss wenn er nicht will.

Und für einen Händler ist es das gleiche ob sie selbst produzierte exklusive Spiele oder exklusiv lizensierte Spiele verkaufen.


----------



## sukram89 (23. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> ...





MichaelG schrieb:


> ...



Wenn ein Publisher/Entwickler keinen eigenen Store betreibt warum darf das Spiel dann nicht Exklusiv in einem externen Store erscheinen? Ohne eigenen Store müssen also eigene Spiele überall angeboten werden?


----------



## Jens238 (23. März 2019)

Natürlich obliegt es jedem Publisher/Entwickler wo er seine Software verkauft...
Wenn entschieden wird, das es exklusiv nur hier oder da erscheint ist es auch die Entscheidung des Publisher/Entwickler... 
Wenn da aber dritte die Finger im Spiel haben, ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr in Ordnung.
Besonders wenn der Vertrieb in anderen Stores damit aktiv unterdrückt wird.


----------



## schokoeis (23. März 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Vor allem hast du beim Epic Store ja sogar den Vorteil, dass du nicht mal andere Hardware brauchst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ihr bei dieser Argumentation immer vergesst ist, das der Whopper ein Produnkt von Burger King ist, Outer Worlds aber z.B. kein Produnkt von Epic.


----------



## suggysug (23. März 2019)

Jens238 schrieb:


> Natürlich obliegt es jedem Publisher/Entwickler wo er seine Software verkauft...
> Wenn entschieden wird, das es exklusiv nur hier oder da erscheint ist es auch die Entscheidung des Publisher/Entwickler...
> Wenn da aber dritte die Finger im Spiel haben, ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr in Ordnung.
> Besonders wenn der Vertrieb in anderen Stores damit aktiv unterdrückt wird.



Und genau das ist auch hier geschehen, Epic hat einfach ein unwiederstehliches Angebot gemacht für Deep Silver. Mit eben der Bedingung der einjährigen Exklusivität. Es ist nicht so das Epic ihnen die Pistole auf die Brust gesetzt haben. KLAR ist es scheise für die anderen Händler aber niemand der was verkaufen will macht Geschäfte aus Nächstenliebe .

Es kann sogar so gewesen sein das Epic das Spiel komplett exklusiv haben wollte und Deep Silver gesagt hat, Nene 1 Jahr reicht. Aber das ist irrelevant und rein spekulativ am Ende ist es wie ist.


----------



## Jens238 (23. März 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> Und genau das ist auch hier geschehen, Epic hat einfach ein unwiederstehliches Angebot gemacht für Deep Silver. Mit eben der Bedingung der einjährigen Exklusivität. Es ist nicht so das Epic ihnen die Pistole auf die Brust gesetzt haben. KLAR ist es scheise für die anderen aber niemand der was verkaufen will macht Geschäfte aus Nächstenliebe .



Wohl eher ein unmoralisches Angebot... Nenn es wie Du willst... Exklusiv Deals sind in meinen Augen Schmiergelder... Egal ob PC oder Konsole... Sich das mit "ist doch normal" schön zu reden und trotzdem zu kaufen ist einfach das falsche Signal für Epic wie für die Publisher/Entwickler die drauf eingehen... 

Dieser schönrederei verdanken wir nunmal schon DLC's, Accountbindung usw... Als nächstes wird sich dann auch noch der Exklusivdeal auf dieser Liste wiederfinden.


----------



## suggysug (23. März 2019)

Jens238 schrieb:


> Wohl eher ein unmoralisches Angebot... Nenn es wie Du willst... Exklusiv Deals sind in meinen Augen Schmiergelder... Egal ob PC oder Konsole... Sich das mit "ist doch normal" schön zu reden und trotzdem zu kaufen ist einfach das falsche Signal für Epic wie für die Publisher/Entwickler die drauf eingehen...
> 
> Dieser schönrederei verdanken wir nunmal schon DLC's, Accountbindung usw... Als nächstes wird sich dann auch noch der Exklusivdeal auf dieser Liste wiederfinden.



Wieso wiederfinden... Sony macht es seit Ewigkeiten so, ist nichts neues.
Noch hat es mit schönrederei zutun, wir hatten nie wirklich einen Einfluss darauf. (und mit Wir mein ich die, die hier und auf anderen Seiten drüber Diskutieren.)
Zudem  spricht nichts gegen ein gut umgesetztes DLC  wie Blood and Wine in Witcher 3. 

Nur weil du es so siehst bedeutet es nicht das es alle so sehen . Manchen ist es vollkommen egal welche Plattform sie nutzen und freuen sich einfach nur aufs Spiel. Sollen die sich dafür schlecht fühlen? Ich glaube nicht.


----------



## Kalumet (23. März 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Nein, er hinkt nicht. Sowohl McDonalds, als auch der Autohändler um die Ecke sind nur Franchising-Unternehmen. Eigenständige Unternehmer, die vertragliche Exklusivität zusichern, damit sie die Ware des Franchise-Gebers überhaupt anbieten dürfen. Das ist das Sinnbild von Exklusivität pur.


Den Wopper gibt es aber nicht noch zusätzlich beim Kochlöffel, außerdem gibt es den Wopper auch nicht nach einem Jahr bei MC Donalds... ich finde Dein Vergleich hinkt nicht nur, der fällt um.


----------



## Kalumet (23. März 2019)

Bei den Äpfel und Birnenvergleichen ist doch eh alles Banane


----------



## Jens238 (23. März 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> Wieso wiederfinden... Sony macht es seit Ewigkeiten so, ist nichts neues.
> Noch hat es mit schönrederei zutun, wir hatten nie wirklich einen Einfluss darauf. (und mit Wir mein ich die, die hier und auf anderen Seiten drüber Diskutieren.)
> Zudem  spricht nichts gegen ein gut umgesetztes DLC  wie Blood and Wine in Witcher 3.
> 
> Nur weil du es so siehst bedeutet es nicht das es alle so sehen . Manchen ist es vollkommen egal welche Plattform sie nutzen und freuen sich einfach nur aufs Spiel. Sollen die sich dafür schlecht fühlen? Ich glaube nicht.



Sicher, auf die Konsolen Titel haben wir keinen Einfluss. Aber müssen wir das nun auch bei uns fördern? Ich denke nicht...


----------



## rldml (23. März 2019)

Kalumet schrieb:


> Den Wopper gibt es aber nicht noch zusätzlich beim Kochlöffel, außerdem gibt es den Wopper auch nicht nach einem Jahr bei MC Donalds... ich finde Dein Vergleich hinkt nicht nur, der fällt um.



Du checkst es nicht 

Du kaufst den Whopper nicht bei Burger King. Du kaufst den Burger bei "Irgendjemand Futter GmbH" mit Franchising-Vertrag von Burger King. Dieser Frabnchising-Vertrag ist nix anderes als ein Exklusiv-Vertrag: Der Geschäftsführer von "Irgendjemand Futter GmbH" garantiert, nur Produkte des Franchise "Burger King" zu verkaufen und erhält dazu im Gegenzug die Erlaubnis, seine Bude "Burger King" nennen zu dürfen (und noch ein paar weitere Dinge, wie Austattung, Zugang zu Lieferanten, usw). Das gleiche gilt auch für McDonalds und Subway. 

Nochmal: Exklusivverträge sind in einer freien Marktwirtschaft völlig normal und haben nix, aber auch wirklich nix mit Schmiergeld zu tun. 

Egal wie sehr ihr es euch auch wünscht: An dem Verhalten von Epic ist nix verwerfliches. Dass ihr das als Verbrechen interpretiert, passiert nur mit eurer Fantasie, hat aber nichts mit der Realität zu tun.


----------



## suggysug (23. März 2019)

Jens238 schrieb:


> Sicher, auf die Konsolen Titel haben wir keinen Einfluss. Aber müssen wir das nun auch bei uns fördern? Ich denke nicht...



Das muss jeder für sich entscheiden, ich hab nur in der Konversation einen anderen Blickpunkt dargelegt. 
Ich bin jemand der gern alle Sichtweisen nachvollziehen möchte und deswegen auch mal den Finger in die Wunde legt. Zudem hasse ich simpele Schlussfolgerungen und weise eben auf diese Blickpunkte. 

Deswegen hab ich auch bei meinen aller ersten Post zum Thema Epic vor einer Woche gesagt das ich es aus 2 Perspektiven sehe. (Des Gamers und des Geschäftsmanns und kann beide nachvollziehen.)


----------



## SGDrDeath (24. März 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Du checkst es nicht .


Wenn ein Beitrag so anfängt kann man schon erahnen das nicht mehr viel ernsthaftes kommt und so ist es dann auch. 

Der nachfolgende Vergleich hinkt immer noch weil das Produkt schon immer ein Exklusivprodukt war, beim Thema geht es aber um Produkte die bisher nicht exklusiv waren und somit anderen Händlern durch einen Händler entzogen werden.



> Egal wie sehr ihr es euch auch wünscht: An dem Verhalten von Epic ist nix verwerfliches.


Ich wüsste nicht das du die Instanz bist die bestimmt was verwerflich ist und was nicht.



> Dass ihr das als Verbrechen interpretiert, passiert nur mit eurer Fantasie, hat aber nichts mit der Realität zu tun.


Sagte derjenige, der hinkende Vergleiche bringt und es einfach nicht verstehen will wo deren Fehler sind. Und dann jetzt auch noch als Bonus den Leuten Dinge in den Mund leg die sie gar nicht gesagt haben.

Bei dir ist einfach keine Lernkurve/Komprosmiss-/Diskusskussionsbereitschaft erkennbar.

Alle die nicht deiner Meinung checken es nicht usw. und nur du bist der Schlaue hier, schon verstanden.

Von daher beende ich das hier mit dir, es lohnt sich einfach nicht.


----------



## suggysug (24. März 2019)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Der nachfolgende Vergleich hinkt immer noch weil das Produkt schon immer ein Exklusivprodukt war, beim Thema geht es aber um Produkte die bisher nicht exklusiv waren und somit anderen Händlern durch einen Händler entzogen werden.


Eigentlich hinkt es nicht, weil selbst wenn Pläne seitens Valve da waren Metro Exodus zeitgleich in Steam auf dem Markt zu bringen wurde nicht ein Stück auf Steam verkauft.
_*edit* weger Fehleinschätzung._

Zudem mit dem Ansatz den Release ein Jahr später zu versetzen, hat sich Epic in erster Linie nur einen Releasebonus erkauft. (es wurde nicht wirklich ein gesetztes Produkt bei Steam entzogen)
Ähnlich verläuft es auch mit Quantic Dreams.   

Eigentlich ist auch kein neues Verfahren, ähnlich macht es Rockstar mit GTA seit Jahren ... (muss man nicht gut heißen, aber auch das haben andere schon längst vor gemacht... und da haben sich die Leute auch nicht so aufgeregt, eigentlich ließt man bei RDR2 zb eher Kommentare  wie "warte bis es auf den Pc rauskommt"... als wäre es selbstverständlich.)
Wobei bei ihnen zumindest langsam ein Umdenken stattgefunden hat und sie auch Xbox neben Sony beliefern zum Release. Auch das war nicht immer so. Trotzdem ist man als PCuser nachwievor der gearschte.


----------



## Jens238 (24. März 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> Eigentlich hinkt es nicht, weil selbst wenn Pläne seitens Valve da waren Metro Exodus zeitgleich in Steam auf dem Markt zu bringen wurde nicht ein Stück auf Steam verkauft.


Das stimmt ja so nicht ganz... Ich finde gerade den Link nicht wieder, aber es sollen ca. 193.000 Exemplare im Vorverkauf bei Steam über die virtuelle Theke gegangen sein.


----------



## MichaelG (24. März 2019)

Eben. Denn ich habe Exodus bei Steam.


----------



## suggysug (24. März 2019)

Jens238 schrieb:


> [...]





MichaelG schrieb:


> [...]


Ah hier: 



> Der Verkauf von Metro Exodus auf Steam wurde aufgrund einer Entscheidung des Publishers, das Spiel exklusiv in einem anderen PC-Shop anzubieten, eingestellt.
> 
> *Entwickler und Publisher haben uns versichert, dass alle bisherigen Verkäufe des Spiels auf Steam auch über Steam abgewickelt werden und Steam-Besitzer auf das Spiel und zukünftige Updates oder Zusatzinhalte über Steam zugreifen können. *
> 
> Wir sind der Meinung, dass die Entscheidung, das Spiel zu entfernen, Steam-Kunden gegenüber nicht gerecht ist, insbesondere nach der langen Vorverkaufsphase. Wir möchten uns bei unseren Steam-Kunden entschuldigen, die erwartet hatten, dass das Spiel bis zu seiner Veröffentlichung am 15. Februar zum Kauf verfügbar sein würde. Wir wurden jedoch sehr kurzfristig über die Entscheidung informiert und hatten nur wenig Zeit, unsere Kunden darüber zu informieren.


Quelle: https://store.steampowered.com/app/412020/Metro_Exodus/

Dann werde ich mal kurz den meinen Beitrag editieren.

Dennoch vermute ich das sie rechtlich gesehn damit durchkommen werden. (Auf Grund diesen Punkts was ich angesprochen habe.)


> Zudem mit dem Ansatz den Release ein Jahr später zu versetzen, hat sich Epic in erster Linie nur einen Releasebonus erkauft. (es wurde nicht wirklich ein gesetztes Produkt bei Steam entzogen)
> Ähnlich verläuft es auch mit Quantic Dreams.


Das einzige was mich jetzt noch wundert ist das ich dazu aber keine wirkliche Stellungnahme von Steam finde bzw dort der kommende Release zu finden ist. (Obwohl offiziell bekannt ist das das Deep Silver in einem Jahr auch die anderen Plattformen "beliefern" will.)
Spekulativ _könnte_ man vermuten das Valve vielleicht Deep Silver aus Steam auch Allgemein in den kommenden Monaten rausschmeißen - was die gängige Vorgehensweise ist bei Vertragsbruch neben einer Geldstrafe.. (Falls das bevor fest geregelt war - was wir ja nicht wissen können und zudem sich dann gegen Deep Silver richtet und nicht gegen Epic!) Und das wiederum wäre wieder im Sinne von Epic, um Deep Silver allgemein fest an ihren Store zu binden.
(Aber ich glaube nicht das es in diese Richtung gehen wird.)


----------



## rldml (24. März 2019)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Wenn ein Beitrag so anfängt kann man schon erahnen das nicht mehr viel ernsthaftes kommt und so ist es dann auch.



Exakt das gleiche kann man bei deinen Beiträgen beobachten.



> Der nachfolgende Vergleich hinkt immer noch weil das Produkt schon immer ein Exklusivprodukt war, beim Thema geht es aber um Produkte die bisher nicht exklusiv waren und somit anderen Händlern durch einen Händler entzogen werden.



Vorher war Metro Exodus Steam-Exklusiv (ja das war es wirklich, auch wenn du es nicht wahrhaben willst  ), jetzt ist es halt Epic-Exklusiv. Davon ab kann es überhaupt nicht irgendjemandem entzogen worden sein, da es zum Zeitpunkt des Shopwechsels nicht mal offiziell veröffentlicht war. 



> Ich wüsste nicht das du die Instanz bist die bestimmt was verwerflich ist und was nicht.



Nicht ich. Sondern die Gesellschaft. Wäre das Verhalten von Epic so verwerflich wie du es darstellst, hätte Epic jetzt Klagen am Hals. Und möglicherweise Strafanzeigen. Die Tatsache, dass beides nicht der Fall ist und zugleich das Spiel sich auch im Epic-Store wunderbar verkauft, beweist, dass der Shitstorm im Grunde nur ein "leise schmollend in der Kacke rumrühren" von vergleichsweise wenigen Leuten ist.



> Sagte derjenige, der hinkende Vergleiche bringt und es einfach nicht verstehen will wo deren Fehler sind. Und dann jetzt auch noch als Bonus den Leuten Dinge in den Mund leg die sie gar nicht gesagt haben.



Wäre schön, wenn eure Vergleiche wenigstens nur hinken würden...



> Bei dir ist einfach keine Lernkurve/Komprosmiss-/Diskusskussionsbereitschaft erkennbar.



So... wie... bei... dir...?



> Alle die nicht deiner Meinung checken es nicht usw. und nur du bist der Schlaue hier, schon verstanden.



Die schwachsinnigen Vergleiche sind von deinen Mitstreitern und dir ins Feld geworfen worden. 



> Von daher beende ich das hier mit dir, es lohnt sich einfach nicht.



Danke! 

Einer weniger, der Unsinn von sich gibt.

LG, Ronny


----------



## Worrel (24. März 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Wäre das Verhalten von Epic so verwerflich wie du es darstellst, hätte Epic jetzt Klagen am Hals. Und möglicherweise Strafanzeigen.


Geht es um "verwerflich"? oder um "momentan strafrechtlich relevant"?

Gesetze können sich ja durchaus ändern und Sachen, die momentan nur "verwerflich" sind, in Zukunft auch mit Strafen versehen.


----------



## suggysug (24. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Geht es um "verwerflich"? oder um "momentan strafrechtlich relevant"?
> 
> Gesetze können sich ja durchaus ändern und Sachen, die momentan nur "verwerflich" sind, in Zukunft auch mit Strafen versehen.



Unwahrscheinlich, zumal die Firmen ohnehin sowas eher selten über Strafanzeigen regeln sondern in ihren stillen Kämmerlein sich einigen.
Am Ende geht für die immer noch nur ums Geschäft.


----------



## sadira (24. März 2019)

Wenn die mal userkommentare für die Spiele machen würden, das man mal schaun kann wie die Spieler nen Game beurteilen, währe es vielleicht ok mal ein spiel dort zu kaufen.

Aber das trauen die sich ja garnicht.


----------



## Worrel (24. März 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> Unwahrscheinlich, zumal die Firmen ohnehin sowas eher selten über Strafanzeigen regeln sondern in ihren stillen Kämmerlein sich einigen.
> Am Ende geht für die immer noch nur ums Geschäft.


Fun Fact: Es ist durchaus vorstellbar, daß Firmen von Kunden verklagt werden, die sich nicht einfach stillkaufen lassen.


----------



## suggysug (24. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Fun Fact: Es ist durchaus vorstellbar, daß Firmen von Kunden verklagt werden, die sich nicht einfach stillkaufen lassen.




Wir reden aber gerade nicht Kunde (Endverbraucher) zu Firma, sondern Firma zu Firma.


----------



## Worrel (24. März 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> Wir reden aber gerade nicht Kunde (Endverbraucher) zu Firma, sondern Firma zu Firma.


Wir reden davon, wie so ein Gebahren rechtlich zu bewerten ist. Und da zählt *jeder*, der als Kläger auftreten könnte - egal, ob Firma, Privatkunde oder Brötchenlieferant.


----------



## suggysug (24. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wir reden davon, wie so ein Gebahren rechtlich zu bewerten ist. Und da zählt *jeder*, der als Kläger auftreten könnte - egal, ob Firma, Privatkunde oder Brötchenlieferant.



Soll mir recht sein, geschrieben hab ich das auf die _mögliche_ Reaktion von Valve auf Deep Silver.

Mal abgesehn von den Punkt ich zu diesen Fall überhaupt keine Grundlage sehe wie rechtlich gesehn der Endverbraucher hier klagen könnte. Nicht mal im Ansatz.
Aber Bitte, erklär mir das! Vielleicht übersehe ich da was.


----------



## Worrel (24. März 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> Soll mir recht sein, geschrieben hab ich das auf die _mögliche_ Reaktion von Valve auf Deep Silver.
> 
> Mal abgesehn von den Punkt ich zu diesen Fall überhaupt keine Grundlage sehe wie rechtlich gesehn der Endverbraucher hier klagen könnte. Nicht mal im Ansatz.
> Aber Bitte, erklär mir das! Vielleicht übersehe ich da was.



Da Steamkunden von _Metro: Exodus _ihre Version ja bekommen, sehe ich da momentan auch nichts.
Nach momentanem Recht  spricht ja nichts dagegen, sich gegenseitig mit Spenden und sonstigen Geldgeschenken bei wem-auch-immer einzuschleimen.
Was man davon als Kunde hält, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.


----------



## suggysug (24. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Da Steamkunden von _Metro: Exodus _ihre Version ja bekommen, sehe ich da momentan auch nichts.
> Nach momentanem Recht  spricht ja nichts dagegen, sich gegenseitig mit Spenden und sonstigen Geldgeschenken bei wem-auch-immer einzuschleimen.
> Was man davon als Kunde hält, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.



Ich würde die Situation weniger mit _"einschleimen oder Schmiergeld"_ beschreiben, eher ähnlich wie _"eine Lizenz erwerben"_ bewerten.
Das sie das so kurz vor knapp durchgebracht haben deutet einfach auf eine ordentliche Vertragslücke bei Steam hin oder eine finanzielle Möglichkeit sein Angebot auch dort zurückziehen zu können.
Das der Endverbraucher sich da verarscht vorkommt liegt völlig auf der Hand. Aber einfach zusagen Epic ist Schuld und basta ist mir einfach zu wenig was ja aktuell allgemein in den Foren der Fall ist.

Aus Endverbrauchersicht bzw Steamusersicht sollte die Schuldfrage doch eher so sein:
Steam (Valve)  wäre Schuld wenn sie es versäumt haben einen wasserdichten Vertrag auf die beine zustellen aber mit dem Spiel geworben haben.
Deep Silver wäre Schuld wenn es einen Vertrag gegeben hätte und sie diesen gebrochen hätten.

Epic sind unsympatisch weil sie einfach mit dem Geld wedeln, aber verantwortlich kann man sie dafür nicht machen^^.


----------



## Jens238 (24. März 2019)

Man könnte auch einfach mal mutmaßen, das Steam solche Vertragsgängeleien bisher nicht nötig hatte... Bis auf Epic, ist noch kein anderer auf die Idee gekommen, seinen Shop mit Schmiergeld zu pushen...

Bevor gleich wieder einer heult... Für mich ist und bleibt dieses Vorgehen Bestechung... Basta...


----------



## suggysug (24. März 2019)

Jens238 schrieb:


> Man könnte auch einfach mal mutmaßen, das Steam solche Vertragsgängeleien bisher nicht nötig hatte... Bis auf Epic, ist noch *kein anderer *auf die Idee gekommen, seinen Shop mit Schmiergeld zu pushen...
> 
> Bevor gleich wieder einer heult... Für mich ist und bleibt dieses Vorgehen Bestechung... Basta...


Hatten wir das nicht schon?


Jens238 schrieb:


> Dieser schönrederei verdanken wir nunmal schon DLC's, Accountbindung usw... Als nächstes wird sich dann auch noch der Exklusivdeal auf dieser Liste wiederfinden.





suggysug schrieb:


> Wieso wiederfinden... Sony macht es seit Ewigkeiten so, ist nichts neues.





Jens238 schrieb:


> Sicher, auf die Konsolen Titel haben wir keinen Einfluss. Aber müssen wir das nun auch bei uns fördern? Ich denke nicht...


Wenn du mir schon indirekt zustimmst, warum behauptest du weiterhin das es was neues ist? Es spielt gar keine Rolle bei für den Drittnbietern wo ihr Spiel exklusiv ist, (Ob Programm oder Plattform das ist dabei vollkommen egal.)
Vielleicht hatte Steam solche Vertragsgängleien nicht nötig aber mit den absprüngen von den großen Entwicklern wie EA hätte bei dennen die Alarmglocken klingeln müssen. Auch bezweifele ich das auf kurz oder lang Ubisoft oder Bethesta noch auf Steam ihre Spiele anbieten werden, sie müssten also auch mit solchen "Absprüngen" rechnen. Mit anderen Worten: wenn es so wäre wie du es ansprichst sind sie selber Schuld oder haben Pech gehabt.

Wenn es Bestechung wäre, wäre es nach  § 299 Strafgesetzbuch zu handeln in Deutschland und international? Watch this! https://www.compliance-manager.net/fachartikel/der-lange-arm-des-us-antikorruptionsrechts-910472863
Anders gesagt, da würden längst bei den Behörden alle Alarmglocken klingeln. Gerade weil es auch nicht um wenig Geld geht.  Es ist weder Bestechung noch Schmiergeld. 
(Nach der Argumentation wäre jedes exklusive Drittanbieter-Spiel _"geschmiert"_ worden, auch die auf der Playstation.)

Es kann aber dennoch für dich sein was es will, man kann auch behaupten das Blau - Grün ist oder Rot - Gelb. ^^ Das macht es aber objektiv gesehn nicht richtig. (Und nein ich bin auch nicht die Instanz die das behauptet was richtig oder falsch ist sondern verweise auf das Rechtssystem das eben bei exklusive Spiele von Drittanbietern in Bezug auf Bestechung, bisher nicht geschaltet hat. Keine Ermittlungen nichts.) 

Das ist auch mein Schlusswort zu diesem Topic, weil wir uns langsam im Kreis drehen. (und ich für meinen Teil auch nicht viel mehr beitragen kann als ich ohnehin schon recht ausführlich getan hab.)
Von daher viel spaß euch weiter in der Diskussion.


----------



## Jens238 (24. März 2019)

Definition Bestechung:  *einen andern durch Geschenke, Geldzahlungen o. Ä. für seine eigenen Interessen, Ziele gewinnen *


----------



## suggysug (24. März 2019)

Jens238 schrieb:


> Definition Bestechung:  *einen andern durch Geschenke, Geldzahlungen o. Ä. für seine eigenen Interessen, Ziele gewinnen *



Das Geld war kein Geschenk. Es ist ein verkauftes Recht das Spiel zu nutzen bzw anzubieten mit einer Exklusivklausel.


----------



## Jens238 (24. März 2019)

Aber eine Geldzahlung...


----------



## suggysug (24. März 2019)

Jens238 schrieb:


> Aber eine Geldzahlung...



Kein Exklusivdeal ist umsonst.
Das gilt für alle Branchen.
Es muss lukrativ sein, wenn in meiner Branche ein Händler sagen würde, würdest du exklusiv nur für uns dies und das herstellen, werde ich  bestimmt nicht mich kostenlos einschränken lassen.

Selbst für einen Print mit ihren Namen auf meine Produkte müssen sie Extra was zahlen.


----------



## Worrel (24. März 2019)

Jens238 schrieb:


> Definition Bestechung:  *einen andern durch Geschenke, Geldzahlungen o. Ä. für seine eigenen Interessen, Ziele gewinnen *



Gesetzestext §334 StGB (und ich hab da mal was markiert ):

_"(1) Wer *einem Amtsträger, einem Europäischen Amtsträger, einem für den öffentlichen Dienst besonders Verpflichteten oder einem Soldaten der Bundeswehr *einen Vorteil für diesen oder einen Dritten als Gegenleistung dafür anbietet, verspricht oder gewährt, daß er eine Diensthandlung vorgenommen hat oder künftig vornehme und dadurch seine Dienstpflichten verletzt hat oder verletzen würde, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe von drei Monaten bis zu fünf Jahren bestraft. In minder schweren Fällen ist die Strafe Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder Geldstrafe.
(2) Wer einem *Richter, Mitglied eines Gerichts der Europäischen Union oder Schiedsrichter *einen Vorteil für diesen oder einen Dritten als Gegenleistung dafür anbietet, verspricht oder gewährt, daß er eine richterliche Handlung
1. vorgenommen und dadurch seine richterlichen Pflichten verletzt hat oder
2. künftig vornehme und dadurch seine richterlichen Pflichten verletzen würde,
wird in den Fällen der Nummer 1 mit Freiheitsstrafe von drei Monaten bis zu fünf Jahren, in den Fällen der Nummer 2 mit Freiheitsstrafe von sechs Monaten bis zu fünf Jahren bestraft. Der Versuch ist strafbar."_


----------



## Jens238 (24. März 2019)

Viel interessanter wäre ja der Amerikanische Gesetzestext dazu... Das Deutsche Strafrecht ist den Amis pups egal...

Und ja ich kenne den Paragraphen... Bin ja nicht zu blöd zum googlen... Trotzdem bleibt meine Meinung, daß so etwas auch darunter fallen muss... Egal ob das jetzt Epic, Steam, Sony, Microsoft oder sonst wer ist....


----------



## suggysug (24. März 2019)

-Doppelpost-


----------



## suggysug (24. März 2019)

Jens238 schrieb:


> Viel interessanter wäre ja der Amerikanische Gesetzestext dazu... Das Deutsche Strafrecht ist den Amis pups egal...
> 
> Und ja ich kenne den Paragraphen... Bin ja nicht zu blöd zum googlen... Trotzdem bleibt meine Meinung, daß so etwas auch darunter fallen muss... Egal ob das jetzt Epic, Steam, Sony, Microsoft oder sonst wer ist....



Klick mein Link der beschreibt wie es international aussieht .
https://www.compliance-manager.net/fachartikel/der-lange-arm-des-us-antikorruptionsrechts-910472863


----------



## Spiritogre (24. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Gesetzestext §334 StGB (und ich hab da mal was markiert ):
> 
> _"(1) Wer *einem Amtsträger, einem Europäischen Amtsträger, einem für den öffentlichen Dienst besonders Verpflichteten oder einem Soldaten der Bundeswehr *einen Vorteil für diesen oder einen Dritten als Gegenleistung dafür anbietet, verspricht oder gewährt, daß er eine Diensthandlung vorgenommen hat oder künftig vornehme und dadurch seine Dienstpflichten verletzt hat oder verletzen würde, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe von drei Monaten bis zu fünf Jahren bestraft. In minder schweren Fällen ist die Strafe Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder Geldstrafe.
> ...
> wird in den Fällen der Nummer 1 mit Freiheitsstrafe von drei Monaten bis zu fünf Jahren, in den Fällen der Nummer 2 mit Freiheitsstrafe von sechs Monaten bis zu fünf Jahren bestraft. Der Versuch ist strafbar."_



Ausgenommen davon sind selbstredend Politiker wie Herr Voss. Wenn der jetzt hoffentlich im Mai abgewählt wird bin ich schon gespannt in welchem Aufsichtsrat er danach sitzt, Springer oder Gruner + Jahr sind ganz heiße Kandidaten, Gema böte sich aber auch noch an.


----------



## suggysug (24. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ausgenommen davon sind selbstredend Politiker wie Herr Voss. Wenn der jetzt hoffentlich im Mai abgewählt wird bin ich schon gespannt in welchem Aufsichtsrat er danach sitzt, Springer oder Gruner + Jahr sind ganz heiße Kandidaten, Gema böte sich aber auch noch an.



Ausgenommen nicht aber meistens schwer nachweislich.

Wobei in letzter Zeit einige auffliegen wie zb dieser Bürgermeister...
https://www.moz.de/landkreise/oberhavel/oranienburg/oranienburg-artikel/dg/0/1/1650289/


----------



## SGDrDeath (24. März 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Exakt das gleiche kann man bei deinen Beiträgen beobachten.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


Wenn das jetzt kein Getrolle ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr. 

Hier setzt einer nur noch auf billige Polemik und Provokation statt Argumente.


----------



## Spiritogre (24. März 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> Ausgenommen nicht aber meistens schwer nachweislich.
> 
> Wobei in letzter Zeit einige auffliegen wie zb dieser Bürgermeister...
> https://www.moz.de/landkreise/oberhavel/oranienburg/oranienburg-artikel/dg/0/1/1650289/



Naja, sehr viele Politiker sitzen in irgendwelchen Vorständen und Aufsichtsräten, oft ja schon während ihrer politischen Karriere nebenher. Nur ist das eben leider häufig unbekannt. Deswegen bin ich auch der Ansicht, dass sämtliche "Verpflichtungen" öffentlich gemacht gehören. 

Ist jetzt ein paar Jahre her, aber der Politiker, der die Mikrochips in den Ausweisen durchgedrückt hat sitzt im Vorstand eben dieses Chipherstellers - was ein Zufall.


----------



## rldml (24. März 2019)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Wenn das jetzt kein Getrolle ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr.
> 
> Hier setzt einer nur noch auf billige Polemik und Provokation statt Argumente.



Das sehe ich ganz genauso. Von dir kam bis jetzt genau: Null.

Davon ab: Wolltest du dich nicht aus der Diskussion verabschieden? *wink*


----------



## suggysug (24. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Naja, sehr viele Politiker sitzen in irgendwelchen Vorständen und Aufsichtsräten, oft ja schon während ihrer politischen Karriere nebenher. Nur ist das eben leider häufig unbekannt. Deswegen bin ich auch der Ansicht, dass sämtliche "Verpflichtungen" öffentlich gemacht gehören.
> 
> Ist jetzt ein paar Jahre her, aber der Politiker, der die Mikrochips in den Ausweisen durchgedrückt hat sitzt im Vorstand eben dieses Chipherstellers - was ein Zufall.



Ich sag nur Schröder...


----------



## Xanbor (24. März 2019)

Also wäre es der Meinung einiger hier nach eine strafbare Bestechung, wenn ich einem Taxifahrer Geld anbiete, damit ich sein Taxi zeitexklusiv nutzen kann. Interessant - reicht da eine normale Polizeidiensttelle oder muß ich da zu einer bestimmten Abteilung?


----------



## Worrel (24. März 2019)

Jens238 schrieb:


> Viel interessanter wäre ja der Amerikanische Gesetzestext dazu... Das Deutsche Strafrecht ist den Amis pups egal...
> 
> Und ja ich kenne den Paragraphen... Bin ja nicht zu blöd zum googlen... Trotzdem bleibt meine Meinung, daß so etwas auch darunter fallen muss... Egal ob das jetzt Epic, Steam, Sony, Microsoft oder sonst wer ist....


Für deutsche Kunden und damit auch für Anbieter in Deutschland ist das deutsche Recht bindend. Jedenfalls von der Grundidee her. 
Daß da Diverses nachgebessert werden muß (huhu, Steueroasen), sollte klar sein.


----------



## Drohtwaschl (25. März 2019)

Xanbor schrieb:


> Also wäre es der Meinung einiger hier nach eine strafbare Bestechung, wenn ich einem Taxifahrer Geld anbiete, damit ich sein Taxi zeitexklusiv nutzen kann. Interessant - reicht da eine normale Polizeidiensttelle oder muß ich da zu einer bestimmten Abteilung?



Schreib nicht so einen Schmarrn wenn du es nicht verstehst.


----------



## HanFred (25. März 2019)

Kalumet schrieb:


> Bei den Äpfel und Birnenvergleichen ist doch eh alles Banane



Der Bananenvergleich hinkt übrigens deshalb besonders, weil einerseits alle Labels dieselbe Sorte (Cavendish) verkaufen und andererseits selbige aus ihren eigenen Sprösslingen gezogen wird. D.h. die "normalen" Bananen sind alle genetisch identisch und für die Frucht spielt das Label überhaupt keine Rolle, nur für die Erzeuger.


----------



## sukram89 (25. März 2019)

Ich würde mich über Aufklärung freuen 



Worrel schrieb:


> ...
> Und UPlay? haben die denn auch fremde Firmen mit Geld bestochen, daß die ihre Spiele exklusiv auf UPlay freigeben?



Mit der Frage möchtest du EPIC wahrscheinlich Bestechung unterstellen?



Worrel schrieb:


> Gesetzestext §334 StGB (und ich hab da mal was markiert ):
> 
> _"(1) Wer *einem Amtsträger, einem Europäischen Amtsträger, einem für den öffentlichen Dienst besonders Verpflichteten oder einem Soldaten der Bundeswehr *...
> (2) Wer einem *Richter, Mitglied eines Gerichts der Europäischen Union oder Schiedsrichter *..._



Hier stellst du richtig fest dass es keine Bestechung sein kann. (nach deutschem Recht)

Hat EPIC nun bestochen oder nicht? Was ist der unterschied zwischen direkte Geldzahlung im Voraus für Exklusivität und anstatt 30% behalten wir nur 20% vom Erlös ein für Exklusivität?
Leider erkenne ich hier nicht die angebliche Bestechung (welche gar nicht vorliegen kann) oder das unmoralische? Welche Werte werden denn verletzt das so ein Handeln unmoralisch ist?


----------



## suggysug (25. März 2019)

sukram89 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich über Aufklärung freuen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So bisschen mich eingelesen auch in Deutschland gibt es ein richtiges Gesetzt gegen *Bestechlichkeit in geschäftlichen Verkehr.*

*§ 299
Bestechlichkeit und Bestechung im geschäftlichen Verkehr*
(1) Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer im geschäftlichen Verkehr als Angestellter oder Beauftragter eines Unternehmens

1.	einen Vorteil für sich oder einen Dritten als Gegenleistung dafür fordert, sich versprechen lässt oder annimmt, dass er bei dem Bezug von Waren oder Dienstleistungen einen anderen im inländischen oder ausländischen Wettbewerb in unlauterer Weise bevorzuge, oder
2.	ohne Einwilligung des Unternehmens einen Vorteil für sich oder einen Dritten als Gegenleistung dafür fordert, sich versprechen lässt oder annimmt, dass er bei dem Bezug von Waren oder Dienstleistungen eine Handlung vornehme oder unterlasse und dadurch seine Pflichten gegenüber dem Unternehmen verletze.
(2) Ebenso wird bestraft, wer im geschäftlichen Verkehr einem Angestellten oder Beauftragten eines Unternehmens

1.	einen Vorteil für diesen oder einen Dritten als Gegenleistung dafür anbietet, verspricht oder gewährt, dass er bei dem Bezug von Waren oder Dienstleistungen ihn oder einen anderen im inländischen oder ausländischen Wettbewerb in unlauterer Weise bevorzuge, oder
2.	ohne Einwilligung des Unternehmens einen Vorteil für diesen oder einen Dritten als Gegenleistung dafür anbietet, verspricht oder gewährt, dass er bei dem Bezug von Waren oder Dienstleistungen eine Handlung vornehme oder unterlasse und dadurch seine Pflichten gegenüber dem Unternehmen verletze.

Quelle: https://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/299.html

Allerdings müsste erstens Steam Anzeige erstatten. (Da sie in erster Linie die Geschädigten sind)
Und zweitens ist nachwievor davon auszugehen das es ein ganz normaler Deal ist wovon die Einwilligung der Unternehmen gegeben ist.


----------



## Xanbor (25. März 2019)

Drohtwaschl schrieb:


> Schreib nicht so einen Schmarrn wenn du es nicht verstehst.



Ich verstehe das schon. Wir haben hier, wie in vielen Ländern, Vertragsfreiheit. Ich kann also Verträge abschließen, mit wem ich will, weil die Konditionen stimmen, weil ich den Vertragspartner gut leiden kann, zu meinem Privatvergüngen. Das muss einigen nicht gefallen oder sie müssen es nicht verstehen - aber sie haben es einfach hinzunehmen.

Und wenn da (bei welchem Spiel war das gleich?) vorher Valve Werbung gemacht hat und nun den Vertriebe und damit die Kohle nicht bekommt - dann ist das eine Sache zwischen Valve und Epic - die haben da findige Anwälte und genügend Geld, um das unter sich zu klären. Und auch hier gilt:  Das haben wir einfach so hinzunehmen - es geht uns nichts an. Punkt.

Im Grunde braucht ihr euch um Firmen keine Gedanken machen - die machen sich ja um euch auch keine. Die sind nur an einem interessiert - an euerm Geld - nicht an euerem Spielspaß oder Wohlbefinden - gut, vielleicht noch an eueren Daten, denn die können sie ja zu Geld machen. Das ist übrigens bei dieser Seite genau so: Warum schreiben die so viele Beiträge zu den Themen? In erster Linie nicht um uns mit einem gut recherchierten und wohl formulierten Beitrag zu informieren. Nein es geht um: Ihr klickt darauf und das bringt denen Geld.


----------



## SGDrDeath (25. März 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Das sehe ich ganz genauso. Von dir kam bis jetzt genau: Null.
> 
> Davon ab: Wolltest du dich nicht aus der Diskussion verabschieden? *wink*


Da muss einer noch mal lernen was eine Diskussion ist.

Erklärt natürlich auch warum man nicht bemerkt das die Vergleiche hinken.

Und ansonsten kann ich nur noch sagen:

Keep Trolling trolling trolling.

Und ja, dafür erwarte ich eine Ermahnung.


----------



## rldml (25. März 2019)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Da muss einer noch mal lernen was eine Diskussion ist.



Du warst derjenige, der sich verabschiedet hat.



> Erklärt natürlich auch warum man nicht bemerkt das die Vergleiche hinken.



Nur weil du meinen Vergleich nicht kapierst, sind deine nicht automatisch korrekt. Anstatt die ganze Zeit auf etwas herumzureiten, dass du offensichtlich nicht verstanden hast, beteilige dich doch mal konstruktiv.



> Und ansonsten kann ich nur noch sagen:
> 
> Keep Trolling trolling trolling.
> 
> Und ja, dafür erwarte ich eine Ermahnung.



Ja, dann hör doch einfach mal auf, rumzutrollen . 

Um dir mal einen Ansatz zu geben: Findest du es unproblematisch, dass Metro Exodus beinahe Steam-Exlusiv geworden wäre (und viele anderen Titel heutzutage tatsächlich Steam-Exklusiv *sind*)? Merkst du wirklich nicht, wie heuchlerisch das Geflenne seitens der Spieler-Community ist? Vor allem, wenn man berücksichtigt, wie "happy" die Leute zu Half-Life 2-Zeiten waren, als Valve eine Accountbindung an Steam als zwingende Voraussetzung zum Zocken festlegte und damit die Online-Bindung bei Offline-Games überhaupt erst salonfähig machte? Habt ihr das alle wirklich schon vergessen? 

Wie könnt ihr ernsthaft dagegen opponieren, dass Steam endlich eine Konkurrenz bekommt? Wohlgemerkt einen Konkurrenten, der sowohl einen glaubhaften Versuch unternimmt an der aktuellen Situation der Steam-Bindung etwas zu ändern, als auch die dafür erforderlichen Ressourcen aufbringen kann? Und ich bin da ganz bei Sweeney, dass solch ein Vorhaben ohne Exklusivtitel im eigenen Store nun mal einfach nicht gelingen kann. Und bei dieser Geschichte dürfen wir EA, Ubisoft und Blizzard durchaus mal außen vorlassen, da diese im Wesentlichen nur eigene Titel in ihren Stores veröffentlichen und GoG mit seiner DRM-Freiheit eine Sonderstellung genießt, die es besonders für große Produktionen (aus Sicht der Publisher) schnell unattraktiv erscheinen lässt.

Denn sei doch mal ehrlich: Der Epic-Store an sich ist doch nicht das, was dich stört. Sondern dass du die Aktion als moralisch verwerflich empfindest, obwohl der Vorgang der Exklusivität in einer freien Marktwirtschaft nun mal etwas völlig normales ist und Metro Exodus zum Zeitpunkt des Store-Wechsels nun mal auch noch nicht offiziell veröffentlicht war. Die ganzen Vergleiche, egal ob du sie verstanden hast oder auch nicht und ob sie nun passen oder eben nicht, ändern nichts an diesem zentralen Fakt.

Sich darüber zu beschweren, dass Epic einen den Lutscher vor der Nase weggeschnappt hat, während Steam einem seit Jahren immer wieder das Förmchen auf den Kopp haut. Das kann man nur durch absolute Merkbefreihung oder durch bedingungslose Liebe erklären


----------



## SGDrDeath (26. März 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Du warst derjenige, der sich verabschiedet hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man kann es auch kürzer schreiben: Alle außer blöd außer rldml.

Ja das ist wirklich ein sauberes Argument, echt jetzt.

Von daher bleibt immer noch zu sagen:

Keep Trolling trolling trolling.


----------



## rldml (26. März 2019)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Man kann es auch kürzer schreiben: Alle außer blöd außer rldml.
> 
> Ja das ist wirklich ein sauberes Argument, echt jetzt.
> 
> ...



So, da bringe ich dir mal eine saubere Argumentation auf einer sachlichen Ebene, und du hast nichts besseres drauf, als mich zu diffamieren. Ich denke, damit ist endgültig geklärt, dass du hier der einzige bist, der andere Meinungen nicht ertragen kann. 

In diesem Sinne: Keep Trolling Trolling Trolling.


----------



## SGDrDeath (26. März 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> So, da bringe ich dir mal eine saubere Argumentation auf einer sachlichen Ebene, und du hast nichts besseres drauf, als mich zu diffamieren. Ich denke, damit ist endgültig geklärt, dass du hier der einzige bist, der andere Meinungen nicht ertragen kann.
> 
> In diesem Sinne: Keep Trolling Trolling Trolling.


*Stöckchen werf*


----------



## LIG21 (26. März 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Hör mal zu Freundchen, wenn du so weitermachst gibts nen Besuch auf der stillen Treppe.



Pass Mal auf Kumpell 
Ich habe nix gegen deine Trepeen 
Aber das hat sich angehört wie eine Drohung ! 

MFG
LIG21


----------



## LIG21 (26. März 2019)

GANZ EHRLICH
SRY

Yo und  ich dachte Antworten steht dafür das sofort Zitiert wird 

Naja 
Past wenn es an dem Menschen geht der es verdient  hat

MFG
LIG21


----------



## Worrel (26. März 2019)

sukram89 schrieb:


> Mit der Frage möchtest du EPIC wahrscheinlich Bestechung unterstellen?





> Hier stellst du richtig fest dass es keine Bestechung sein kann. (nach deutschem Recht)


Hui, da hast du mich erwischt. Da hatte ich tatsächlich erstmal lapidar vor mich hin gebrabbelt  und erst später, als es um die Definition von Bestechung ging, darauf geachtet, die richtigen Worte zu verwenden.



> Hat EPIC nun bestochen oder nicht? Was ist der unterschied zwischen direkte Geldzahlung im Voraus für Exklusivität und anstatt 30% behalten wir nur 20% vom Erlös ein für Exklusivität?
> Leider erkenne ich hier nicht die angebliche Bestechung (welche gar nicht vorliegen kann) oder das unmoralische? Welche Werte werden denn verletzt das so ein Handeln unmoralisch ist?


Unmoralisch wäre die Verzerrung des Wettbewerbs durch pures Geldprotzen. Natürlich ist das im Sinne des Kapitalismus und möglicherweise auch der "freien" Marktwirtschaft, aber gerade deshalb sollte man sich vielleicht mal überlegen, ob das alles gut ist, wie es so ist.



suggysug schrieb:


> So bisschen mich eingelesen auch in Deutschland gibt es ein richtiges Gesetzt gegen *Bestechlichkeit in geschäftlichen Verkehr.*
> 
> *§ 299
> Bestechlichkeit und Bestechung im geschäftlichen Verkehr*[...]
> Quelle: https://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/299.html


Aha.



> ist nachwievor davon auszugehen das es ein ganz normaler Deal ist wovon die Einwilligung der Unternehmen gegeben ist.


Moment, was hat die Einwilligung damit zu tun?
Heißt das, daß man auch einen Auftragskiller beauftragen könnte, jemanden zu töten, und das ist dann rechtlich OK, wenn der Auftraggeber und der Killer zum dem Auftragsmord _einwilligen _...?


----------



## Worrel (26. März 2019)

LIG21 schrieb:


> Pass Mal auf Kumpell
> Ich habe nix gegen deine Trepeen
> Aber das hat sich angehört wie eine Drohung !
> 
> ...



... Moderatoren können deinen Account hier sperren, wenn du dich daneben benimmst.
Das ist keine *Drohung*, sondern eine *Warnung.*


----------



## suggysug (26. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Moment, was hat die Einwilligung damit zu tun?
> Heißt das, daß man auch einen Auftragskiller beauftragen könnte, jemanden zu töten, und das ist dann rechtlich OK, wenn der Auftraggeber und der Killer zum dem Auftragsmord _einwilligen _...?


Manchmal Frage ich mich aus welcher Schauderkiste du die Beispiele ziehst ....
Selbst wenn Auftraggeber, Killer *und Opfer* _einwilligen_ verstößt es gegen andere Gesetze.

Eine Einwilligung wie ich sie meine ist firmenintern , das Tim Sweeney im Interesse von Epic gehandelt hat und nicht im eigenen Interesse um sich selbst zu bereichern.
Oder das alle betroffenen Parteien (DeepSilver, Valve und Epic) eben keine Einwände haben. Und da ich davon ausgehe, auf Grund der aktuellen Situation, das Valve nicht handfestes bzw bindendes gegen Deep Silver hat kommt das einer Einwilligung gleich.


----------



## MichaelG (26. März 2019)

Abwarten. Valve hält aktuell vielleicht nur temporär die Füße still. Valve wartet vielleicht auch nur darauf, Epic am Ende ein Gesamtpaket für seine Vorgehensweise aufzudrücken statt wegen einzelnen Dingen jeweils anzufangen und prüft vielleicht auch erst weitere Dinge wie z.B. die Spionage der Freundesliste usw. Damit Epic nach der dann ausgeteilten Keule so schnell nicht wieder aufsteht. Das würde ich mir jedenfalls wünschen.

Nichts gegen Steamkonkurrenz. Aber dann geht man anders vor als Epic. Das Wegschnappen von Ips statt parallelem Release geht nicht.


----------



## HanFred (26. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Moment, was hat die Einwilligung damit zu tun?
> Heißt das, daß man auch einen Auftragskiller beauftragen könnte, jemanden zu töten, und das ist dann rechtlich OK, wenn der Auftraggeber und der Killer zum dem Auftragsmord _einwilligen _...?



Ist es nicht? Moment, ich muss schnell einen Anruf tätigen...


----------



## suggysug (26. März 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Abwarten. Valve hält aktuell vielleicht nur temporär die Füße still. Valve wartet vielleicht auch nur darauf, Epic am Ende ein Gesamtpaket für seine Vorgehensweise aufzudrücken statt wegen einzelnen Dingen jeweils anzufangen und prüft vielleicht auch erst weitere Dinge wie z.B. die Spionage der Freundesliste usw. Damit Epic nach der dann ausgeteilten Keule so schnell nicht wieder aufsteht. Das würde ich mir jedenfalls wünschen.
> 
> Nichts gegen Steamkonkurrenz. Aber dann geht man anders vor als Epic. Das Wegschnappen von Ips statt parallelem Release geht nicht.



Naja unabhängig wie es rechtlich aussieht: Einen Imageschaden haben sie sich aufjedenfall eingebrockt.
Und allgemein was Gutes sehe ich darin auch, den Drittanbieter werden sich ein Exklusivdeal genauer überlegen bevor sie ihn annehmen.


----------



## Xanbor (26. März 2019)

Ich verstehe noch immer nicht die Aufregung. Exklusiv-Verträge sind etwas vollkommen normals.

McDonals hat einen solchen mit Coca-Cola, kauft die Getränke nur da und bekommt dafür gute Konditionen.
Die Restaurants sind wieder selbstständige Betreiber und haben exklusive Verträge mit McDonalds und dürfen ihre Produkte nur da kaufen.
Für Burger-King, Subway und viele andere Restaurantketten gilt das selbe.

Viele Speditionen haben exklusive Verträge mit Tankstellenketten und bekommen dafür bessere Preise.

Diese Liste könnte wohl noch viel länger werden. Ich frage mich, wenn das alles illegal wäre oder sittenwidrig, weil ja Exklusiv, wo sind da Jahrzehnte lang das Kartellamt und ähnliches, um das zu unterbinden? Die sind ja recht schnell bei der Hand in solchen Dingen - z.B. rechtswidrige Preisabsprachen etc. Die müssen ja z.B. auch zustimmen, wenn große Firmen fusionieren und könnten das auch verhinden.

Warum passiert da also nichts? Weil es eben nichts gibt, was da illegal, sittenwidrig oder unmoralisch wäre. Zerbrecht euch also nicht den Kopf über Firmen - die können das selbst am Besten - gerade Valve mit einigen Hundert Millionen in der "Kriegskasse" oder Epic etc. Die engagieren sich dann ggf. Anwälte, die die Sachverhalte prüfen - denn dafür wurden sie bestellt, das ist dann deren Aufgabe und dafür werden sie bezahlt.

Und jetzt hier kommen mit Auftragsmördern etc. Echt? Seid ihr sicher, dass ihr das auf diesem Nievau diskutieren wollt? Im übrigen macht sich ein Killer nicht nur wegen Mordes strafbar - wenn sie ihn überführen könnten - sondern auch wegen Steuerhinterziehung und Sozialbetrug, wenn er die entsprechende Abgaben nicht ans Finanzamt etc. abführt - nur für den Fall, das sie ihn wegen Mordes nicht dranbekommen. Fällig wären da, so illegal die Handlung ist, Einkommenssteuer, wenn er selbstständig ist, auch Dinge wie Umsatzssteuer, Gewerbesteuer etc. Von der Steuer absetzen dürfte er die Beschaffung der Tatwaffe (Beleg nicht vergessen), Fahrzeugkosten usw. Dem Finanzsamt ist es vollkommen egal, womit man sein Geld verdient, hauptsache richtig versteuern. Siehe Al Capone - der hatte nicht richtig bezahlt und kam dafür viele Jahre in den Knast - und wegen nichts anderem.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. März 2019)

@Xanbor, wie oft sollen wir das noch wiederkäuen? 
Es ist schlecht für den PC als Spieleplattform, wenn ein Publisher nur bei einem Store anbietet, das unterbindet Konkurrenz was schädlich für den Konsumenten ist. 
Es ist ein Arschloch-Move erst auf einer Plattform Werbung zu machen und erscheinen zu wollen und dann in letzter Sekunde sich von der Plattform (temporär) zu verabschieden um dann zur Konkurrenz zu gehen.


----------



## Xanbor (26. März 2019)

Wie oft sollen wir das noch durchkauen - Epic und Spieleschmieden machen ihre Verträge, wie es ihnen beliebt. Das muss den Leuten nicht gefallen, ihr habt es einfach hinzunehmen. Ihr habt euren Unmut darüber hier nun in zig Themen auf zig Seiten zum Ausdruck gemacht, die Redaktion hat das Interesse bemerkt und darum viele Clickbait-Beiträge dazu geschrieben. Hier darüber aber zu diskutieren, bringt (na, kommst du selbst darauf?) eben garnichts. Da hilft es nur, solche Dinge über das empfindlichste Organ von Epic mitzuteilen - den Geldbeutel. Aber Verzicht ist eben sooo schwer - es gibt ja sonst keine Spiele ausser denen, für die Epic einen Exklusiv-Vertrag hat. Ihr habt meine volles Mitgefühl für euer Dillema.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. März 2019)

Xanbor schrieb:


> Wie oft sollen wir das noch durchkauen - Epic und Spieleschmieden machen ihre Verträge, wie es ihnen beliebt. Das muss den Leuten nicht gefallen, ihr habt es einfach hinzunehmen. Ihr habt euren Unmut darüber hier nun in zig Themen auf zig Seiten zum Ausdruck gemacht, die Redaktion hat das Interesse bemerkt und darum viele Clickbait-Beiträge dazu geschrieben. Hier darüber aber zu diskutieren, bringt (na, kommst du selbst darauf?) eben garnichts. Da hilft es nur, solche Dinge über das empfindlichste Organ von Epic mitzuteilen - den Geldbeutel. Aber Verzicht ist eben sooo schwer - es gibt ja sonst keine Spiele ausser denen, für die Epic einen Exklusiv-Vertrag hat. Ihr habt meine volles Mitgefühl für euer Dillema.



Dann soll die Branche aber nicht rumheulen, wenn die Leute wieder mehr raubkopieren. Genau das wird die Exklusiverei nämlich ausrichten. Dann gehen die Leute lieber auf eine Warezseite, haben alles zusammen, können es sich runterladen und dann auch noch ohne Kopierschutz. Das macht selbst dem dollsten Käufer solche Versionen schmackhaft.


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. März 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Dann soll die Branche aber nicht rumheulen, wenn die Leute wieder mehr raubkopieren. Genau das wird die Exklusiverei nämlich ausrichten. Dann gehen die Leute lieber auf eine Warezseite, haben alles zusammen, können es sich runterladen und dann auch noch ohne Kopierschutz. Das macht selbst dem dollsten Käufer solche Versionen schmackhaft.



Und worin besteht nun das Problem, das Jahr zu warten?

Sehr viele kaufen doch eh da, wo der Key am billigsten zu bekommen ist. Die können jetzt sogar noch mehr sparen, wenn sie erst in einem Jahr spielen können.

Und wo war der Aufschrei in den letzten Jahren, dass die ganzen Spiele nur zwingend mit Steam liefen?
Das Einzige, was aktuell weggefallen ist, ist die Möglichkeit bei Keyshops die Spiele günstiger zu kaufen.


----------



## Xanbor (26. März 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Dann soll die Branche aber nicht rumheulen, wenn die Leute wieder mehr raubkopieren. Genau das wird die Exklusiverei nämlich ausrichten. Dann gehen die Leute lieber auf eine Warezseite, haben alles zusammen, können es sich runterladen und dann auch noch ohne Kopierschutz. Das macht selbst dem dollsten Käufer solche Versionen schmackhaft.



Da besteht ein Unterschied - raubkopieren ist strafbar und wird im Entdeckunsfall bestraft - Exklusiv-Verträge sind es nicht und gängige Geschäftspraxis. "Raubkopiere" mal McDonalds, mache in deiner Heimatstadt ein entprechendes Lokal auf - weil du lieber Pepsi als Coca-Cola trinkst. Was wird wohl passieren?

Ach ja: Die meisten Spiele verbinden sich ja heute zu Servern - für Updates etc., aber auch um genau das auszuschliessen.

Nachtrag: Auch die ganzen Launcher dienen dazu, um Raupkopien zu verhindern. Würe es einen Crack geben, der die Launcher umgeht hilft da Microsoft bei Windows um diese zu verhindern - entdecken sie bei einem Scan - dem man ja zugestimmt hat, wird die Software deaktviert, vorbehaltlich weiterer rechtlichen Schritte.


----------



## suggysug (26. März 2019)

Xanbor schrieb:


> [...]


Najaaa ich denke ich hab in diesen Topic sehr klar gemacht das ich die vorgehensweise für Exklusivs nachvollziehen kann.
Aber natürlich kann ich auch verstehen wenn sie die Leute drüber ärgern, ich sehe es ja bei mir selbst. Würde ich die Wahl haben würde ich nur noch Steam und Nintendo nutzen. Es ist einfach einfacher und ich müsste auch nicht 10 Programme auf dem PC und 2 Konsolen nutzen.  Die Wahl hat man natürlich nicht wenn man gezwungen ist für jedes exklusives Spiel eine andere Plattform zu verwenden. Und da ich der Spiele wegen spiele und nicht der Programme wegen lade ich sie dann trotzdem, das bedeutet nicht das ich das gut bzw Kundenfreundlich finde.

Dabei braucht man auch nicht X-Verschieden Launcher aus Firmensicht um Raubkopien zu verhindern. Das klappt auch mit einem einzigen. Die Masse an Launchern erklärt sich eher so das die Firmen ihre Spiele möglichst günstig an den Mann bringen wollen. (Was natürlich ihr gutes Recht ist - aber wie gesagt gut finden muss man das dann nicht)

Mich hat nur die Art und Weise gestört wie mit dem Thema umgegangen ist. (Als dürfen die Firmen das nicht bzw als sei es eine Revolution was Epic da macht bzw Epic als die Mutter des Bösen dargestellt wird obwohl den Deal ja Deep Silver angenommen hatte...)


----------

